# Bomber command HF freqs



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

*Op. Chastise (Dams Raid) HF freqs*

Hello all

I know this isn't maritime related but the 75th anniversary of Op Chastise (Dams Raid) is coming up, and it would be nice to know the freq Hutchinson (Gibson's R/O) sent the fateful "******" message on....

It was actually sent on what is now the 80m amateur band:

On HF W/T silence on the 1154 transmitters was to be maintained as long as possible but constant listening was to be on 4090 kHz. 

When the operation was completed a short W/T signal was to be transmitted on *3680 kHz.*


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I plan on being on about 3565 kc/s on evening of 16th using my T1154 + R1155. Will anybody else join in? I'll be encouraging some others to join in including some German and Dutch with vintage sets.

As for the time, the first takeoff was at 2128. The UK was on double summer time then so that's 2028 local time, 1928Z. I will probably be on before that to warm up the set.

73, Andrew


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't forget to use "Best bent wire" when tuning up the T1154..


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Will the T1154 go up to the actual freq?


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes it could go to 3680. Although telegraphy is permitted there the band plan is for SSB so I wouldn't use it for long. Perhaps a quick exchange of a historical message might be ok. I've got DL and PA lined up for a sked that evening using WW2 equipment, time to be arranged. 

I've just found out it's my wife's birthday that day so I hope this is not going to be shot down in flames.
Andrew


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll try and have a listen too. (Thumb)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

GW3OQK said:


> Yes it could go to 3680. Although telegraphy is permitted there the band plan is for SSB so I wouldn't use it for long. Perhaps a quick exchange of a historical message might be ok. I've got DL and PA lined up for a sked that evening using WW2 equipment, time to be arranged.
> 
> I've just found out it's my wife's birthday that day so I hope this is not going to be shot down in flames.
> Andrew


Yes, I'm sure the band plan can be put aside for that night.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

If anyone broadcasts the "N" word, the thought police, aka "The Black Watch", will be down on them like a bale of cotton.

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Yes, I'm sure the band plan can be put aside for that night.


Wasn't aware band plans are mandatory and there was a time when CW had and think still has carte blanche for entire 160-10m amateur segment usage.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Band plans aren't mandatory, but are gentleman's agreements, as you well know, OM...

Yep - CW in fact has the whole band....


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be there on that night and suggest at 2000z a couple of us go on to 3680 or as close as we can between SSB stations. Exchange some short messages. E.g. G4XYZ de GW3OQK 75 years ago 617 squadron took off on the Dams Raid. We salute all wireless operators who used the T1154 to transmit on this frequency 3680 kc/s and praise every crew member who took part.

After a few exchanges of key phrases such as Goner & Dinghy QSY to the CW segment on about 3565. I will call CQ DB at 2015z expecting some DL, PA and SM stations who regularly use WW2 equipment on the band. Anybody can join in. I don't want to run a long net or keep the continental stations up too late. Feel free to call CQ and have QSOs nearby.

Bob, if I was to have the old rig on air about 1930 local on Wed 9 and 16 I'd love to hear you. 
73
Andrew


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll make an effort. We're only a few miles apart (as the fly crows.) (Thumb)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> ...Yep - CW in fact has the whole band....


Tks vm.. Maybe a wee bit of ITU/IARU emission bending as it would be unique to hear what the T1154 sounded like on MCW.
Researching your #1 query I interpret that Bomber Command missions were controlled by each squadron's home base eg Dambusters/RAF Stamford (Lincs) including frequencies to communicate base/base/other squadrons. 
Attached RAF Digby (Lincs) T1154 frequency face-plate:-


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Tks vm.. Maybe a wee bit of ITU/IARU emission bending as it would be unique to hear what the T1154 sounded like on MCW.
> Researching your #1 query I interpret that Bomber Command missions were controlled by each squadron's home base eg Dambusters/RAF Stamford (Lincs) including frequencies to communicate base/base/other squadrons.
> Attached RAF Digby (Lincs) T1154 frequency face-plate:-


In fact, Chastise was unusual, as they were controlled from 5 Group HQ at Grantham. There were a number of variable targets, and the plan was that Grantham would task aircraft as required.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tks agn for ccn.. Had the honour of knowing a WW2 Lancaster bomber RO who survived. His only story I recall was being "hauled over the coals" for not winching in the Lancaster's trailing aerial before landing.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tks agn for ccn.. Had the privilege of knowing a WW2 Lancaster bomber RO who survived. His only story I recall was being "hauled over the coals" for not winching in the Lancaster's trailing aerial before landing.


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

*Lofty ALLEN*

Our morse tutor LOFTY ALLEN claimed he would come up on 200kz with a short message to his girlfriend to let her know he was OK


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Operation Chastise.*

I have found out that during the actual raid, because of the way Gibson wanted to control things going on in the mission the aircraft had VHF Radios installed, I think TR1154's (which had 4 or 5 preset simplex channels between (they were the same same type as was originally used in the Battle of Britain First line fighter aircraft) as for the frequencies of the actual channels, that needs more digging. 
The long distance stuff was done using conventional Lancaster W/T fit, as to agreed frequencies/power, what would you use at night time to get 1/3 of the way across europe at night ?
Hope that helps ))


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

What I like about this thread is the thinking that many familiar with HF communications (and VHF, which must have been a bit SciFi at that time) ponder and analyse the comms available to those gob-smackingingly brave fellows who set off on those missions.

Also the learning what can be achieved from the likes of me about how that comms took place, given what was going on. 

World War 2 was the very essence of radio communication in many ways, and that some of you keep that tradition alive (pioneering tradition at its best) … well, I'm filled with admiration. (Thumb)

Consider me gob-smacked.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been lucky enough to sit in a lanc R/O's seat while the a/c taxied....

Alas, the gear wouldn't fire up...I did send some CW on the key, though.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Troppo said:


> Will the T1154 go up to the actual freq?


There are occasional special R1155/T1154 AM nets held on 3615kc by members of VMARS and I think the last one attracted around a dozen sets. 

They also hold regular nets open to all comers and equipments on Saturday mornings UK time on the same frequency. CW activity with vintage gear has dropped off a little in the UK recently but our EU counterparts are often active around 3568kc most days, very often with WW2 kit. 

On Bomber Command comms in general there was a recent VMARS forum discussion on the "*****" system that aided a/c who were unsure of their posistion or had some other emergency. Seems a lot of RAF airfields kept a ***** R/T watch and would give a bearing and distance from them to the a/c in distress.

Non-PC pic attached from the days when the Dambusters film was being made.

73

Roger


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

We might often think certain film stars are a bit _'naff'_ playing war heroes but Richard Todd certainly earned his spurs, especially during D Day, so he made a good Guy Gibson.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

"Dambusters" and "Reach for the Sky" were as UK-authentic films as could be possible for their day. 
One snippet I discovered to my astonishment was in reference to the latter, Fighter Command RT transmission to Spitfire and Hurricane pilots was not direct from ground control but relayed by operators (from specially designed acoustic booths) specially chosen for their language fluency. 
Wonder if that was the same for 303 Squadron?


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's some excerpts from the Dams Raid net which lasted more than an hour.
http://www.v-d-r.net\images\DAMS NET.mp3 When MW0LUK tunes onto frequency that's what it must have been like from a 100s of T1154s before a raid. There were 4 T1154s, a TCS and a U-boat TX on air that night. I used a WT8Amp key with homebrew and HRO rx.
73
Andrew


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Hello Andrew, 

Many thanks for posting the file and some good authentic sounding TXs there!

I see you are a VMARS member and I wondered if you saw the recent mention in last month's newsletter about the demise of a VMARS vintage equipment CW net for UK stations? I hear virtually no CW around the old net freq of 3577kHz, although there's plenty of FT8 signals taking up the high end of the CW allocation and this morning there were SSB stations below 3600 on an otherwise quiet band. The SRS guys over the water come through well here in Norfolk during the day and I've worked a few on 3568kHz. 

Apart from a TCS-12 station I have a Heathkit DX-60B TX and a Hammarlund HQ-170A RX here for CW on 80 metres, if any one wants a sked.

73

Roger(G3VKM)


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello Roger
I have too many other interests to commit to a regular net but I have thought that 1900 local on a Saturday about 3565.5 might be worth trying on an informal basis. I'll try tonight Roger. The data segment starts at 3570 these days, check the RSGB band plan. We started the Dams net on the Chastise freq of 3680 before qsy to 3565.5. 
73
Andrew


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

GW3OQK said:


> Here's some excerpts from the Dams Raid net which lasted more than an hour.
> http://www.v-d-r.net\images\DAMS NET.mp3 When MW0LUK tunes onto frequency that's what it must have been like from a 100s of T1154s before a raid. There were 4 T1154s, a TCS and a U-boat TX on air that night. I used a WT8Amp key with homebrew and HRO rx.
> 73
> Andrew


Well done. Thanks


----------

